# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Marija iz Gline

## Jasna

Dugo se nisam pojavljivala na forumu, čak ni čitala jer mi je bila velika frka na poslu.. Falilo mi je druženja, ali vremena jednostavno nije bilo  :Sad: .

I dalje sam u kontaktu s Marijom iz Gline (samohranom majkom dvoje djece, sin joj sad ima 1,5g, a curica preko 3) koja i dalje živi u lošim uvjetima (praktički u štali).. Prestala je primati porodiljnu naknadu kad joj je sin imao godinu dana. Kako to kod nas brzo ide, još nije počela primati socijalnu pomoć, tako da sad žive od 600 kn dječjeg doplatka mjesečno.

Uvijek kad se čujemo jako jako se zahvaljuje na pomoći koju je zahvaljujući vama dobila. 

U ovo zimsko (i predbožićno vrijeme) pokušala bih opet organizirati skupljanje pomoći za nju i klince.

Od našeg zadnjeg posjeta uspjela je dobiti vodu (zahvaljujući jednoj donaciji) u sobu u kojoj živi, ako itko ima vešmašinu koja radi ili barem dobru preporuku za polovnu mašinu to bi bilo super (nekako sam skeptična kupiti polovnu vešmašinu iz oglasnika... ne kužim zašto netko prodaje polovnu mašinu ako radi?!)

Skupljala bih hranu (nepokvarljivu, osnovne namjernice jer ona stvarno oskudjeva u svemu).. odjeću (mahom za klince).. a ako uleti i kakva igračka - ta djeca bit će presretna..

Ako imate volju pomoći.. javite se..

----------


## ifi

Baš sam se neki dan sjetila Marije i toga kako dolazi Božić i kako bi im mogli pomoći da im bude bar malo lakše!

----------


## bucka

ja bi kupila koju igracku i robicu!!
jel mozes saznat cca velicinu(da ne kupim premalo)??
 :Kiss:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Javi što i kako, primopredaja i sl.
Veličine za robicu?
A da skupimo i nešto novaca?
Jer režije isto treba platiti!

----------


## Arwen

javi koliki su klinci,mislim visina/težina i ako možeš adresu
pa bi probala angažirati prijateljice koje imaju curice od 4g da skupe
nešto odjeće 
a ja ću probat vidit od moga ako ima još šta

----------


## branka1

Super ideja!
Jel bi ti opet išla tamo i kad?

----------


## Jasna

Bucka, mislim da je bolje da kupiš hranu. Robicu ću vjerojatno naći i korištenu.. teško mi je reći veličine.. dečko ima 1,5g i prilično je krupan, curica je 3,5g.. Marija ni sama ne zna veličine (ona ne kupuje odjeću).

AndrejaMa.. javi mi se na pp pa se dogovorimo oko primopredaje... ja idem autom na posao i nije mi problem pokupiti stvari..
Sve što spremiš za Mariju, sigurno će do nje i doći .. pa tako i lova.

----------


## Jasna

Branka1, da ja bih opet išla tamo.. ako uspijem što skupiti onda bih rado išla 2.12. (jer mi klinac ima vikend iza rođendan).

----------


## Jasna

Branka1, da ja bih opet išla tamo.. ako uspijem što skupiti onda bih rado išla 2.12. (jer mi klinac ima vikend iza rođendan).

----------


## apricot

Jasna, možeš li u subotu svratiti nakon Rasprodaje?
Vjerojatno će ostati nešto što bi Marijinoj djeci odgovaralo.

----------


## Jasna

Apri, hvala na ponudi!!! Oko koliko sati da dođem?

----------


## irenas

Ja ću joj kao i lani kupiti hrane i potrepština  za Božić ali molim te da me ne zaboraviš ove godine  :Rolling Eyes:   :Heart:

----------


## Mama Natasa

I ja bih rado pomogla samo recite kako i gdje

----------


## iva_777

Ja imam veš mašinu :D  Nije nova, ali radi.

----------


## bucka

[quote="Jasna"]Bucka, mislim da je bolje da kupiš hranu. quote]

ok,kupit cu onda nesto hrane i igracke!!!

----------


## bucka

pita kolegica sa posla jel bi im dobro dosla djecja kozmetika za klince??
ona bi rado kupila!!  :Saint:

----------


## Mama Natasa

I ja sam poslala link nekim frendicama sa djecom pa ću vidjeti ako imaju nešto robe...

----------


## tanjaa

iz sibenika sam, mogla bi skupiti igracaka, robe, koju slikovnicu...bar nesto...
kako bi to doslo do tebe?

----------


## Jasna

Super super curke!! Samo se javljajte na pp.. Ja živim u Novom Zagrebu, a radim kod Remize.. znači puno toga mi je usput.  Kad skupite nešto, javite se na pp.. i dogovorimo se da to pokupim.. samo nemojte sve zadnji dan!!!

Irenas .. neću te zaboraviti ove godine (bar se nadam  :Smile:  )
Iva.. super za vešmašinu!!! Super super!! Koliko je stara?!? 
Bucka.. zamisli si da živiš sa 600 kn.. otprilike ma što kupili ne možete pogriješiti!!! (kozmetika, prašak, pelene...)
tanjaa.. hm... da li možeš nekako doturiti do zg?

----------


## anki

a da napravimo neki popis za hranu? da sad ne ispadne da je žena dobila 50kg brašna,a ništa šećera....
i kaj bi zapavo tu sve spadalo? brašno, šećer, ulje, tjestenina... :?

----------


## apricot

Jasna, dođi oko 16h.
Tada se neprodana roba vraća vlasnicima, a dosta njih odluči dati u donaciju.
Negdje do 17:30 bi bila gotova.

Nažalost, odvajanje robe ne možemo preuzeti na sebe jer je stvarno uvijek velika gužva.

----------


## Ines

Jasna- kad bi isla kod nje?

(ja bi spremila nesto sitno namirnica, ali prije prvog necu u shoping pa ak moze iza toga- sjeti me se)

----------


## pcelica

I ja ću spremiti paket hrane.
MM isto radi blizu Remize, pa ću njega zadužiti za dostavu. 

Daj mi molim te pp-aj broj moba i di točno radiš.

----------


## Jasna

Jučer sam se točno dogovorila s MMom.. išli bi 2.12.

----------


## Leina mama

Ja imam jednu molbu i jedan prijedlog.

Budući da pratim Rodine forume tek od ove godine, voljela bih znati tko je Marija. Probala sam preko pretražnika, al nema ništa. Ako može link, ili u par riječi, tko je ona i što joj se dogodilo? Thnx.  :Heart:  

A prijedlog je da Jasna, ak može, ovak ili na pp dostavi Marijinu adresu, pa da ju svi koji to žele iznenade božićnom čestitkom. Mislim da bi bilo baš lijepo da ju obaspemo čestitkama, i to bi uz pakete puno značilo.

Inače, ja ću tokom idućeg tjedna složiti paket (ja bih uglavnom kozmetiku za nju i djecu), pa te molim Jasna da mi na pp pošalješ broj mob-a da ti se mogu javiti kad ga složim.

----------


## Jasna

Leina mama, a i svi ostali zainteresirani, pošaljite mi svoju mail adresu na pp i poslat ću vam njenu priču...

Inače, danas sam se čula s Marijom. Najavila sam se za 2.12. Od robice kaže da ne treba puno jer da još ima od prošlih puta kad sam bila.. da robicu čuva i da još nije u krizi, ali ako ima što zimskih stvari da će sigurno dobro doći...
Dakle, radije se koncentrirajte na hranu, kućanske potrepštine, osnovnu kozmetiku

----------


## Jasna

Prikupljanje je počelo!!! Auto mi se polako počeo puniti stvarima za Mariju !!! Cure puno hvala!

Što se tiče perilice.. mislim da ću uspjeti skupiti lovu od par prijatelja i da ćemo kupiti novu perilicu.. Nekako mi je bed dofurati perilicu staru 10god. koja radi, ali je vrlo vjerojatno da neće još dugo (pogotovo me brine što ta perilica mora preživjeti truckanje od dva sata do Gline)
Velika bi mi pomoć bila, ako možda znate gdje jeftino i povoljno naći perilicu (za sada je min. 1500 kn Getro koji sam našla)... svaka informacija je dobrodošla!

----------


## Mamita

jasna, jel treba posuđa?

----------


## Jasna

Mamita, ona živi u tako lošim uvjetima.. da je sve dobrodošlo!

----------


## Mamita

dobro. javim ti se

----------


## Marija

Da li je prekasno četvrtak/petak za primopredaju?

----------


## Jasna

Nije prekasno.. ali ako netko može i prije bilo bi super (da mi se sve ne zgusne u zadnji dan)

----------


## Mamita

imaš pp

----------


## Jasna

Jučer sam kupila perilicu!!! (Sad mi je perilica u autu do subote)... Sad sam ujedno shvatila koliko malo mjesta mi je ostalo u autu (a ne mogu organizirati još jedan auto)... 
Znači cure za sada *odustajem* od suđa... Mogu primiti još relativno malo stvari, pa bih radije hranu i kućne potrepštine!!

----------


## bucka

supeeeeer!!! :D

----------


## Jasna

Curke.. ako tko ima još što za dati, danas vam je zadnja šansa!!!!
/Danas nažalost nisam s autom na poslu, ali oko 18h se planiram provozati i pokupiti tko što ima!/

Žao mi je što sam morala odbiti suđe, ali bit će još prilike.. nekako razmišljam da je vešmašina sad pred zimu važnija..

----------


## pcelica

Jasna, nisam se stigla organitirati. MM je ili na putu, ili ne stigne. 
Mogu ti ili uplatiti neki iznos na račun ili se dogovorimo za večeras?
Nika mi je bolesna, ali mogu se iskrasti na sat vremena. 
Javi.

----------


## Jasna

Kako god tebi više paše... Ja se navečer mogu zaletjedi do tebe (jer ionako moram pokupiti još stvari).. gdje si ti?

----------


## pcelica

Šaljem pp!

----------


## ornela_m

Hvale vrijedna akcija, voljela bih jedino da je zbog nas koji mozemo nesto napraviti uglavnom postanskim putem bila malo ranije oglasena. 

Ako bude slicnih akcija ubuduce, ma koliko bih voljela da ih nema, molim vas da nas ranije obavijestite   :Heart:

----------


## Jasna

Ornela.. obično sam i oglašavala ranije (jer i meni više odgovara laganini skupljati stvari), ali ovaj puta zbog gužve ne posolu, a i roćkasa klinca jednostavno je tako ispalo.

----------


## irenas

Kako je prošlo,čekamo izvještaj?

----------


## bucka

javi jasna kad stignes!!!  :Wink:

----------


## branka1

Halo, Jasna, hoćemo li ove godine skupljati štogod za Mariju?
Jesi li u konatktu s njom, kako su?

----------


## apricot

Jasna ima bebu, mislim da baš i ne svraća na Forum

----------


## branka1

Ma da? nisam znala.
Onda ću je SMSati, ali sumnjam da će onda imati vremena ovaj put

----------


## Tea

mene je Marija neki dan zvala ali na MM-ov mobitel tako da se nisam uspjela čuti sa njom, ali mu je samo kratko spomenula da joj treba nešto!  :/ 
ne znam o čemu se radi, ona nema telefona pa tako i ne mogu do nje. 
ako mi se opet javi, napisat ću vam. možda se Jasni uspjela javiti, jer inaće kada zove mene zove i nju   :Wink:

----------


## Hera

ako bude tko organizirao opet kakvu akciju za Mariju, pp-ajte me, molim vas.

----------

